# Help out an MBA student by completing a short survey on e-MTBs!



## traceybrown (Apr 1, 2017)

_Hi there! 
_
_I'm an MBA student at the University of Chicago Booth School of Business working on a project on electric mountain bikes. I'm looking for some trustworthy opinions and figured this was the spot to find real enthusiasts!. It would be of immense help if you could take 10 min to fill out the survey below for my research. Even if you're not an e-MTB rider, it would be great to get your opinions. As an added incentive, my team and I were able to include a prize drawing for participating - we'll be randomly selecting three participants to win an iPad! (iPad Wi__‑Fi 32 GB 9.7" __-Space Grey) _
_
Here's the link for the survey: _ http://forums.mtbr.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#urlhttps://eu1.intellisurvey.com/run/rn0349270626f?pan=99&s=201http://forums.mtbr.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#url
_
Thanks in advance for your help! Don't hesitate to reach out with questions  _
_
Best,_
_Tracey _


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Afraid to click link, doesn't smell right.


----------



## traceybrown (Apr 1, 2017)

I can assure you the survey and link are OK to click!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I started it but then bailed. Despite it saying "Even if you’re not an e-MTB rider, it would be great to get your opinions", I came to a question about how likely I was to recommend certain brands of ebikes but since I am not familiar with the ebikes, I don't have an opinion and it wouldn't let me go on.

So unless you know ebikes, don't waste your time.


----------



## traceybrown (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## snowsurfer11 (May 26, 2007)

You pick the wrong site, you will only get anti ebike dinosaurs who are afraid to open links......much less embrace new 'scary' technology.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Apparently ebikes are for "serious sports activities". That's a gem right there.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Silentfoe said:


> Apparently ebikes are for "serious sports activities". That's a gem right there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


e-mtbs - bringing fruity golf shorts, collared shirts, and handlebar mounted gimballed drink holders to a trail near you!


----------

